# Cannabis Oil Single Serving



## Becorath (Mar 17, 2012)

*My Single Serving Cannabis Oil Recipe*

*Hardware*

Muffin Pan or small metal pan
Aluminum Foil
Oven or Toaster Oven
Strainer

*Software*

1g good ground bud (or Equivalent) per serving
Oil (Veg Oil, Olive oil, Coconut Oil, etc)

*Optional: *

Seasoning or other flavors


*Instructions:*

Preheat Oven to around 330F/ 165C (Do not go over 350F/176C)
Place Herb (and any seasoning) into one cup of the muffin tin, and cover with desired oil.
Cover with Foil
Place pan into Oven and bake for 25-30 mins
Remove from Oven and Strain
Use this Oil any way you like!
WIN!


*Tips for using Canna-oil*

Olive Oil + Italian Seasoning - and use for dipping bread or brush on toasted bread
Coconut Oil - Blend into a Smoothie
Olive Oil/Coconut - made into a salad Dressing
Anything your heart desires!

Have any questions? Tips? Recipes? Share them!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 17, 2012)

How bad does it smell?


----------



## Becorath (Mar 18, 2012)

Not too terribly bad. Worse than some methods, not as bad as others... And IMO, it tastes much better than your average Firecracker. Also, it is easy to mask the flavor in most anything.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2012)

what a great tribute ^.^


----------



## Becorath (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank You. Just spreading the love.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 19, 2012)

Man I'm kinda skeptical of the quick oven/ firecracker method. I've tried Firecrackers twice now and nada...


----------



## Becorath (Mar 19, 2012)

When doing firecrackers, a higher fat content peanut butter is key. or try blending a bit of peanut or veg oil into the peanut butter. this will help. But I cannot stand the taste of firecrackers. This method allows you a better chance of masking the flavor and getting something out of it without having to create a large batch of butter or whatever. All I can say is try it!


----------



## jonnynobody (Mar 22, 2012)

I dunno about firecrackers but those hash caps I made from the sticky in this section were mind warping


----------



## Becorath (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, BadKitty has some great Recipes. She's amazing.


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2012)

Becorath said:


> When doing firecrackers, a higher fat content peanut butter is key. or try blending a bit of peanut or veg oil into the peanut butter. this will help. But I cannot stand the taste of firecrackers. This method allows you a better chance of masking the flavor and getting something out of it without having to create a large batch of butter or whatever. All I can say is try it!




next time before you make them... use kief so much less green flavor too..


----------



## joniyy (Mar 27, 2012)

1 gram of ground marijuana

Small baking dish/pan whatev... (Cupcake dishes work well, you'll only need one section)

Just enough vegetable oil to cover the weed that you put in your dish/pan...whatev

bake it at 350 for 25-30 min. after you've covered the section with tinfoil of course

when it's done, strain out weed and....booyah! you have your very own weed oil shit!


-mix it with ice cream (really good)
-cook with it
-dip some fucking bread in it
-do other shit with it that I cant think of right now
-just dont drink it straight because that would be nasty and your friends and parents would hate you and think you're gross
-yeah


----------

